# lathe cover restoration



## sk1nner (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a import lathe that I'm making look nicer since I have it apart for repairs.   The  head stock has a aluminum cover that has the info (spindle speeds and such).   The cover shows a lot of wear and some of the paint is missing (cant read the speeds).   Does anyone have any ideas on how to restore the paint so it looks good (not looking for perfect, just good)?  Or does any one have any ideas on where to have a new one made?





All I want is to repair the blue and the red portions.   Any ideas are greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Andre (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks like you can barely read the numbers.....but can still read them. You could make a simple silk screen.......:lmao:

Google an image of the lathe and zoom in on that plate, then take some 1/4" number stamps and stamp the speeds into where they go on the plate then fill them in with paint or crayon. I crayoned the dials on my BP then clear coated them, SUPER nice now. Like, one step below satin chrome....


----------



## rowbare (Nov 14, 2014)

I have never tried this so I don't know if it will work or not. 

Scan (or photograph) the cover, Clean up the image in your favourite photo editing application. Reverse it and print it full-size on a t-shirt transfer sheet. Iron the sheet onto the cover then coat it with a clear protective spray.

I had the idea after reading your post. My first thought was to colour laser print it on a transparency sheet like you do for etching printed circuit boards (also worth a try) but not everyone has access to a colour last printer. T- shirt transfer pages are widely available and the transfers are quite durable. 

Anyway it is just an idea. I hope to test it myself sooner than later.

Bob


----------



## caveBob (Nov 14, 2014)

A couple ideas for you sk1nner, maybe not too specific... but may get you pointed:

Try Googling "lazer engraving aluminum colors", here's one link that came from that and might be worth contacting/emailing them for prices etc: http://www.mtlphoto.com/moreproducts.htm#screenprinting

Also, I've had stuff lazer printed to peel off labels with good results before from Fedex/Kinkos:

http://www.fedex.com/us/office/printing-services.html

A local fedex shop accurately printed from image file onto clear vellum for me, did a great job and only cost a couple/few bucks.

EDIT> Adding to what Andre and rowbare said... you could have multiple adhesive backed vellum (silk screen kind of idea) printed to scale/size with you cutting out each color area. Then, if you don't already have them:

search for "Letter & Number Punch Set" at Amazon

or

Letter and number Punch Set at Harbor Freight
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?q=Letter+and+number+Punch+Set

and search for "Lacquer-Stik Paintstick" at Amazon


----------



## randyjaco (Nov 16, 2015)

I will be looking forward to your end result. Those screen printed aluminum plates are super difficult to restore for cheap. 
Randy


----------



## stupoty (Nov 17, 2015)

You could use a letra set (transfer text used for layout before computers) and put the numbers on and the lines maybe then paint over and remove the mask letters with acetone or simmilar.

Stuart


----------

